

Watching the Birth of a New Breed: The Werewolf Cat - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/watching-the-birth-of-a-new-breed-the-werewolf-cat

======
kjs3
If I saw ones of those cats on the street, I'd take it to the vet. Look mangy,
not cute.

------
ForHackernews
This is kind of sad. Poor cold kitties.

